# Construction project



## unsurediy (20 Jan 2011)

Hi im doing a construction project as part of a civil eng degree, and im looking for as much info as possible with reguards to planning applications, site investigations, what evers out there pics etc


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Jan 2011)

I'd suggest the  Dept of the Environment website and checking out all the council websites.

Start with your own!

http://www.sligococo.ie/

For pics - try google - it's yer only man!


----------



## BICIP (20 Jan 2011)

Can you give bit more detail?? For planning apps, decisions go to public counter in planning depts of councils


----------



## annfield (20 Jan 2011)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/housing/planning_permission/planning_permission_general.html


----------



## onq (21 Jan 2011)

Read the FAQs at the top of this forum.
Some of the references therein may need to be updated
As noted above, read your council's requirements for Site Investigations.
Both of these sources are more or less centred on small to medium scale residential use.

Civil engineering works OTOH are mega developments by comparison, with potentially huge impacts on water tables, flora, fauna, local landfill, etc.
Thus, look at the several restrictions imposed by the EPA, SAC's, the common law, nuisance and tort, the need under planning law for an EIS and the benefits of an SDZ.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                             as a defence    or         support  -     in     and    of        itself  -            should               legal             action        be            taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                             Real Life  with        rights    to         inspect     and       issue          reports       on         the                    matters    at            hand.


----------



## unsurediy (21 Jan 2011)

*detail*

Hi im hoping to get chatting with people who have recently built a house or any engineers or builders who could give me a step by step guide on building a house from scratch hopefully with photos of recent work they might have, thanks anyway for all the advice


----------



## onq (22 Jan 2011)

Are there two  posters using the nic "unsurediy", one doing a construction project and one thinking of building a house?

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                              as a  defence    or         support  -     in     and    of        itself  -             should               legal             action        be             taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                              Real Life   with        rights    to         inspect     and       issue           reports       on         the                    matters    at             hand.


----------



## BICIP (23 Jan 2011)

Building a house as part of a project!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Jan 2011)

As I see it:

The OP has to do a project based on the construction of something.

As building a house falls into the realms of construction the OP is going to focus on the construction of one from initial planning to end product.

Lots of people photograph their dream build but it's hard to know how you'd get in contact with them.

Have a search for Irish based fora on self-builds etc. ... who knows you might get lucky.


----------



## onq (23 Jan 2011)

Query #1

_"Hi im doing a construction project as part of a civil eng degree, and im  looking for as much info as possible with reguards to planning  applications, site investigations, what evers out there pics etc"_

Query #2
_
"Hi im hoping to get chatting with people who have recently built a house  or any engineers or builders who could give me a step by step guide on  building a house from scratch hopefully with photos of recent work they  might have, thanks anyway for all the advice"_

Now I don't know about the rest of the regular posters here, but answering the comments here posted in response to the first thread starter query with a second, slightly different thread starter query looks odd to me.

, what's the story?

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                              as a  defence    or         support  -     in     and    of        itself  -             should               legal             action        be             taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                              Real Life   with        rights    to         inspect     and       issue           reports       on         the                    matters    at             hand.


----------



## niceoneted (23 Jan 2011)

I see nothing wrong with the querys. THe first one is vague enough in relation to what information he is actually looking for and he clarifies it in the second one. He wants to speak to people who have built recently thus getting information in relation to planning applications and probably other issues in relation to building. He wishes to talk to engineers also who can clarify on site investigations. The project might be based solely on the phases from purchase of site to commencement of building. Or it may include the entire built. 
Sounds to me like a typical student question,


----------



## onq (23 Jan 2011)

I take your point ted, but they're both seem to be thread starters, the second is not a respose or clarification.
I'd like to see another post from the original poster [OP] on this matter.

ONQ.


----------



## unsurediy (23 Jan 2011)

*clarify*

im the only unsurediy, im doing a project on the construction of a house, in this project i will do a piece on planning, site investigation, foundations, type of construction ie blockwork, timberframe, cavity block walls or other, insulation, type of heating and plumbing systems, rooof types, slate, tiles and any green techs used ie solar panels or wind turbines.
im just hoping some1 who might have built a house in the last year might have photographed each stage and would be willing to email me pics.
hope this clears things up


----------



## onq (23 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the clarification unsurediy,

I refer you to the answers already offered for the most part of your query list.

In relation to your last question re photos I think you may find the people who post questions to AAM dont hang around to provide pictures.
Some revert, some don't in relation to following up their work - its always welcomed but its never pictures.
Many people you may find will be reluctant to release pictures of private projects to a student.
This is in case anything goes wrong at a later stage and/or for reasons of general privity.
They may also be prevented from so doing under the contract.

Normally I'd refer you to a main contractor like McNamara's or Pierse, but they've all gone into liquidation or receivership!
So - apart from some kind soul here - your best bet might be to post your query on Archiseek or the Planning and Construction Forum of boards.ie and see how you get on.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                               as a   defence    or         support  -     in     and    of        itself  -              should               legal             action        be              taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                               Real Life    with        rights    to         inspect     and       issue            reports       on         the                    matters    at              hand.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Jan 2011)

Yup .... I had got it but no harm people getting it again.

Found this:

http://self-build-in-ireland.blogspot.com/ ==> it is worth a look

and here:

[broken link removed]

==> he/she has 153 uploaded. If you could contact them they may oblige you.

and here:

http://blogs.myhome.ie/author/derektrenaman/


*Homebond* is also worth a read:

http://www.homebond.ie/

*Homebond House Building Manual:*
[broken link removed]
*
Timber Frame Building Manual:*
[broken link removed]

*Right on the Site Leaflets: *
HomeBond takes specific topics relating to house construction and gives detailed advice on each topic. 
[broken link removed]

*Irish Association of Self Builders* is also worth a read:
http://www.iaosb.com/index.html

This company may be able to source people who took photos of their build(s) for you who might be willing to share their experience with you.
[broken link removed]

*Clever Mike!*
Build Cost Estimator - [broken link removed]
10 Step Self Build  Guide - [broken link removed] 

*Construct Ireland Forum (worth putting a post on there looking for help):*
[broken link removed]


(I have no association with any of the above links - just hope they can be of use to the OP - best of luck with the project - it sounds interesting!)


----------



## onq (24 Jan 2011)

Good post Paddy, very, very informative.
I think someone should make this a Key Post.

Or perhaps incorporate it into the Self Build FAQ.
The FAQ has been split in two recently by Brendan.

This was at my request to find a way around the 40,000 character limit.
There are a lot of heading in the second section to do with going to site.

I think your above post would be excellent to add to it if you had no objection.
Or, depending on Brendan's view of multiplication of stickied posts, it could stand alone.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                                as a    defence    or         support  -     in     and    of        itself  -               should               legal             action        be               taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                                Real Life     with        rights    to         inspect     and       issue             reports       on         the                    matters    at               hand.


----------

